
Show HN: Windows XP in your Browser - MaximeLKL
https://elkael.com
======
zamadatix
At first I thought it was going to be something like jslinux[1] and instead I
was greeted by something so cheesy and thrown together I can't tell if it's a
joke or a serious attempt.

[1]
[https://bellard.org/jslinux/vm.html?url=https://bellard.org/...](https://bellard.org/jslinux/vm.html?url=https://bellard.org/jslinux/win2k.cfg&mem=192&graphic=1&w=1024&h=768)

